# CodeSys mit Raspberry PI - UART / RS232



## Gerri (7 Juli 2017)

Hallo, CodeSys unterstützt zwar I2C und SPI, aber nicht UART also das klassische RS232. Hat jemand erfahrung ob das über GPIO möglich ist mit den Alternate Pins?


----------



## ccore (7 Juli 2017)

Hallo Gerri, 

https://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?t=5699 

das habe ich gefunden. Grundsätzlich ist es wohl möglich aber nicht so einfach. 

Grüße


----------



## Gerri (7 Juli 2017)

ja, danke. Aber das sieht mir nach einem externen Adapter aus.


----------



## Gerri (7 Juli 2017)

Da CodeSys kein UART, aber 1-Wire unterstützt, müsste ich nun mein 1-Wire irgendwie auf die UART GPIO´s des Pi´s mappen. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, das zu realisieren?


----------



## McNugget (16 Juli 2018)

Codesys auf Raspberry lässt sich mit RS232 vereinen.

https://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5683&p=18194#p18194


----------

